# Help anyone heard of the Goldsmith Wheelers? A London cycling club in existence a century ago.



## Chap sur le velo (22 Aug 2021)

Apparently my wife really had a Great “Uncle Albert” and her brother has his cycling medal that he won from the ‘Goldsmith Wheelers’ in 1915. It’s 9ct gold, so must have been seen as an impressive win in 1915 i.e. during WW1.

We think the Club was based in London’s East End possibly in Goldsmiths Row as he lived in the adjacent Pritchard’s Rd (note the Row is spelled with an ‘s’ and the Club is not). Alternatively it just may have something to do with Goldsmiths’ College as he was a whizz with algebra.


The inscription on the rear reads

A Stafford

Winner 25 Mile h’cap

Aug. 15-15

1-13-5


If the last line indicates the time then it seems impressive to me given that it’s over 20mph for an hour on a (likely) fixed gear bike on rougher roads than we are used to?

The front is quite elaborate with a painted design. Size is approx.. 3.5cm high by 2.5cm wide.



So has anyone heard of the Goldsmith Wheelers? Google reveals nothing so any ideas where we should turn next for historical research?


How do I add photos of the medal?


----------



## Sharky (23 Aug 2021)

The time 1:13:05, may not have been his actual time. In handicap events, all riders are given a "handicap" which is subtracted from his actual time. Handicap events are no longer commonplace, but were when I started in the 60's. The expected fastest rider is classed as "scratch" and all others riders are given a handicap to put them on equal terms.


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Aug 2021)

Might the CTC have records of old cycling clubs in their archives? Those must be considerable seeing how long its been established.


----------



## Sharky (23 Aug 2021)

If it was a racing club, then was probably affiliated to the NCU (National Cyclist Union). I have a 1938 NCU handbook in the loft. It was my dad's. When I get a chance will have a look to see if there is any reference to the Wheelers.


----------



## cougie uk (23 Aug 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Apparently my wife really had a Great “Uncle Albert” and her brother has his cycling medal that he won from the ‘Goldsmith Wheelers’ in 1915. It’s 9ct gold, so must have been seen as an impressive win in 1915 i.e. during WW1.
> 
> We think the Club was based in London’s East End possibly in Goldsmiths Row as he lived in the adjacent Pritchard’s Rd (note the Row is spelled with an ‘s’ and the Club is not). Alternatively it just may have something to do with Goldsmiths’ College as he was a whizz with algebra.
> 
> ...


Anything to do with the college ? They were in existence by then anyway.

https://m.facebook.com/GoldsmithsCyclingClub/

Might be worth a look.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Aug 2021)

On the subject of Goldsmiths' college ... was Uncle Albert a teacher? Goldsmiths' used to be a major teacher training college (but maybe that doesn't date back as far as 1915). Anyway, as you note Goldsmiths' most definitely has an "s" on the end and it would be puzzling if an affiliated club would drop the s.


----------



## Sharky (25 Aug 2021)

Sharky said:


> If it was a racing club, then was probably affiliated to the NCU (National Cyclist Union). I have a 1938 NCU handbook in the loft. It was my dad's. When I get a chance will have a look to see if there is any reference to the Wheelers.


Pulled the handbook out of the loft. I was mistaken, it wasn't an NCU handbook, but was a 1938 Clarion handbook. So no reference to Goldsmith. Will create a new thread with some extracts from it. The adverts are particularly interesting.


----------



## Sharky (26 Aug 2021)

Chap sur le velo said:


> Apparently my wife really had a Great “Uncle Albert” and her brother has his cycling medal that he won from the ‘Goldsmith Wheelers’ in 1915. It’s 9ct gold, so must have been seen as an impressive win in 1915 i.e. during WW1.
> 
> We think the Club was based in London’s East End possibly in Goldsmiths Row as he lived in the adjacent Pritchard’s Rd (note the Row is spelled with an ‘s’ and the Club is not). Alternatively it just may have something to do with Goldsmiths’ College as he was a whizz with algebra.
> 
> ...


Just posted a "Result Sheet", which may explain how the Handicap systems used to work - on the "Vintage Documents" thread.


----------



## V-CC (19 Sep 2022)

The Goldsmith Wheelers may have started out as the Goldsmiths' Institute which was formed in 1891. Here is an entry for the latter from the Cyclist Year Book 1898 edited by Henry Sturmey.







Unfortunately the Cyclist Year Books were not published after 1900 so the club listings for 1915 are not available. However a trawl through Cycling magazine would probably note the formation or change of name and you might even find Great "Uncle Alberts" race reported.

The British Newspaper Archive has digitised Cycling from 1891-1914 (and many other papers). A search for "Goldsmith Wheelers" comes up with quite a number of hits.

https://www.britishnewspaperarchive...ldsmith wheelers"&retrievecountrycounts=false


----------



## V-CC (19 Sep 2022)

According to the Sporting Life for 10 March 1909 it looks as if the Goldsmith Wheelers was formed at a general meeting on 4 March and the first club run was to be held on 23 March 1909.


----------

